# Are there any other Sacramento Fursuiters? (CA)



## Beastcub (May 26, 2008)

i live in Sacramento CA and i was hoping to maybe find some other avid fursuiters who would like to join in for random fun from time to time. summer is comming so there won't be much suiting for a while aside from latenight bowling maybe.

still i wanted to get the word out as my sister and i suit whenever we find the chance, that being at our old elementary school carnivals, pet events, childrens fundraisers so on and so forth.

Currently the only solid sacramento area fursuiting plan is to have a mini furry convention during the sac-con held in december (commic, toy and anime convention). i hosted a mini furry con at the sac-con in march and it was really fun (even though the only suits there were me, my sister, my friend in a spare suit i made and 2 others in partials they made) basically you just show up in suit (LOTS of people cosplay at this so we blend in), shop, hang out and eventually we form a mini parade and say hi to all the employees and such.

anyway is any one interested in doing that or maybe paling around in suit around halloween?


----------

